# NJ skid steer track loader rates



## BGroup (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a Cat 287B High Flow and plow with a 10' Pro Tech Box and bucket. I currently charge $100 per hour and think that it may be on the low side. I recently plowed a lot that also had a backhoe with a 12' box and I was not impressed. The Backhoe may have had a bigger box but couldn’t get traction and move a full box. I had no problem moving a full load and maneuvering around the complex. I know I can’t compare a track loader to a regular skid steer but I don’t know what to charge. Please advise!!!


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

well i would charge more than 100 more like 125-145. what i would do is figure out how much it costs you to run you loader per hour. yearly maintenance, tracks, or tires replacement. cost of pusher and replacement cost. cost of labor per hour. i think u get where im going. write it all down or use a spread sheet on the computer and go year after year. it helps alot


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Dang we are definetly on the low side at $85


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

lmao, i respectfully disagree, i am at 75/hour, and i make decent money!!!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hell I only get 60 an hour for my S300. Guess I am a low baller.
Robert


----------



## BGroup (Jan 4, 2010)

buckwheat_la;942084 said:


> lmao, i respectfully disagree, i am at 75/hour, and i make decent money!!!


We are not talking about small wheeled skid steers. Most large track loaders have lots of power and tons of traction and with a 10' box it can move more snow faster. Thanks for your responce.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't see why your track machine is worth any more than a large frame wheeled machine. Is your cat 287 a 2 speed??
Robert


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

One thing to remember is are you a sub-contractor or the man bidding on the jobs? Some may post in here numbers they get when they bid jobs out and some post up here what they get paid to be a sub-contractor. Everyone needs to post up as to if they are sub contractors or bidding on their own jobs before they post what they get an hour.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am a sub.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

BGROUP = Brickman Group?????


----------



## chaos270 (Oct 30, 2004)

From what I've gathered for production rates a large frame skid/ctl with 8-10' pusher is worth between 100-150% of a 8.5' V-Plow. With a really good operator/ flexible system like the Kage or Horst? it could easily command an even larger percentage depending on the site. I would think you're close for a subcontractor in your area but would be low for a primary contractor for your setup. Biggest question is if you know your expenses are you happy with the money you're making?

About how much snow do you guys get? That will have a big impact on the value of special equipment like a pusher too.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

BGroup;941388 said:


> I have a Cat 287B High Flow and plow with a 10' Pro Tech Box and bucket. I currently charge $100 per hour and think that it may be on the low side. I recently plowed a lot that also had a backhoe with a 12' box and I was not impressed. The Backhoe may have had a bigger box but couldn't get traction and move a full box. I had no problem moving a full load and maneuvering around the complex. I know I can't compare a track loader to a regular skid steer but I don't know what to charge. Please advise!!!


not one of the guys posting are from nj i get 150 an hour from one place and 200 from another this is for a bobcat s175 with just a bucket we tend to be on the high side but we get the job done right so they pay it


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

You're definitely on the high side, but good for you.

We get about 115 hr, more for after the storm loading and stacking work, but 115 is what we figure into bids where we know we'll use the SS to push snow.


----------



## BGroup (Jan 4, 2010)

ppandr;943079 said:


> BGROUP = Brickman Group?????


No, my company is Barcelona Group. I plow snow for another company in Camden County NJ. I do however blow mulch form Brickman.


----------



## ikold (Feb 8, 2004)

I've got a 277b. How does your unit do in the snow with tracks? Does anyone make a product that increase the traction of the CTL. I find that we slip around quite a bit.

Also if you were clearing a municipal airport (Just the hangars etc not the runway) would you use a pusher or a snow bucket?


----------



## BGroup (Jan 4, 2010)

ikold;949325 said:


> I've got a 277b. How does your unit do in the snow with tracks? Does anyone make a product that increase the traction of the CTL. I find that we slip around quite a bit.
> 
> Also if you were clearing a municipal airport (Just the hangars etc not the runway) would you use a pusher or a snow bucket?


Sometimes it can slip, but just reduce the drag of the box or bucket and once you are moving you can apply more down pressure. Check out this link (www.bairproductsinc.com/products/bair_claws.html) for traction products. This company also has other great product for CAT track loaders.

I would use both for the airport first the box if the snow is substantial and then clean up with the bucket. If you have money to spend try one of the products: www.sectionalplow.com, www.degelman.com/index.php?p=Speedblade. They both have a metal cutting edge but the sectional plow also has a trip edge.


----------



## ikold (Feb 8, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks for the advice.

Want to buy one of the two first and see how things go first. If we can make money then I'll get a pusher and snow bucket. Am thinking of starting with a 100" snow bucket and then the pusher, is that backwards thinking?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I would get a pusher before a snow bucket, the only thing a snow bucket is great for is loading.
Robert


----------



## BGroup (Jan 4, 2010)

I agree with Robert if the areas are large get the pusher first and if you have a regular bucket use that to clean up.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

fatheadon1;943505 said:


> not one of the guys posting are from nj i get 150 an hour from one place and 200 from another this is for a bobcat s175 with just a bucket we tend to be on the high side but we get the job done right so they pay it


Thats incredible money for a bobcat s175 which tends to be a slow machine with only 46 hp.. What size bucket are you using?


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

its a standard bucket that came on the machine and the places we use the machine we do tree work at and are on very good terms with the head maintenance guys as in we take them to he bar lunch a little x mas bonus for them. We take good care of them they take care of us. One of the guys drives one of our plow trucks so it works WELL FOR EVERYONE. As for speed all the places are tight lots that say have 30 spaces and 28 cars so every to park there with no guests so every spot needs to be clean, we dont run the machine unless their is more then 4 inchs One last note both places we run this machine at take 2-3 months to get paid weather snow or tree work that is their billing so that kinda gives us room to bump the price


----------



## CTscraper (Feb 7, 2011)

When picking rates for my loader/backhoe, I keep this in mind. Around my way, CT, it would cost a homeowner/business $220.00 a day plus $150 just to have a light machine like mine dropped in their drive from a rental co. Those were the rates a few years ago and that is for a 2 wheel drive machine that can be hauled on a dual axle landscape trailer. They would need to pay for the gas and learn on the fly and do so without damaging property...Looking at $400 for 9 gallons worth of work done by a rookie (assuming they have no experience) Heavier machines require heavier transport equipment and do more work. Get your rate guys, whatever it might be for your situation...You earn your money


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow I get $205 an hour with 3 hour min for my ls 185b and my older lx.885


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Price is usually based on what people in your area are willing to pay. Around here I get $90.00 per hour for my CTL doing dirt work, but in the winter time using a blower on my Takeuchi TL130 I barely get people to pay $70.00/hr for the same machine.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

excav8ter;1235293 said:


> Price is usually based on what people in your area are willing to pay. Around here I get $90.00 per hour for my CTL doing dirt work, but in the winter time using a blower on my Takeuchi TL130 I barely get people to pay $70.00/hr for the same machine.


Wow, that makes it hard to pay for your blower!


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

In all honesty I think a CTL just cost to much per/hr to justify using it in snow. Its just not very good snowmachine and its one flaw is high maintence. I did get to watch a sub blow out ditch bottoms for winter utility work and it seemed to work very well in this application.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Greenmtboy;1235328 said:


> Wow, that makes it hard to pay for your blower!


 True! But every one with a 4x4 thinks they are going to make a fortune by doing a lot of work cheap. I lost the best account I have ever had to a lawn care company with a good reputation, but they low balled the crap out of a lot of guys in town to get the work, now they are doing a totally crappy job. A lot of the people where i used plow have called me to complain, and I tell them to call their property management company and tell them you want me back. They are talking about firing the management company just to get me back there doing the plowing.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

excav8ter;1235553 said:


> True! But every one with a 4x4 thinks they are going to make a fortune by doing a lot of work cheap. I lost the best account I have ever had to a lawn care company with a good reputation, but they low balled the crap out of a lot of guys in town to get the work, now they are doing a totally crappy job. A lot of the people where i used plow have called me to complain, and I tell them to call their property management company and tell them you want me back. They are talking about firing the management company just to get me back there doing the plowing.


Good luck, hope it works out for yea!


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Greenmtboy;1235570 said:


> Good luck, hope it works out for yea!


 Thanks, Believe me, if excavating were like it was a few years back and everyone paid their bills i would probably not be plowing. I would be snowmobiling in Wyoming or Colorado for most of the winter.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

excav8ter;1235589 said:


> Thanks, Believe me, if excavating were like it was a few years back and everyone paid their bills i would probably not be plowing. I would be snowmobiling in Wyoming or Colorado for most of the winter.


I hear yea, we are in the same line of work. The earthwork is all but booming here as well.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

And all my commercial work is 90 days before I get paid why is that. Funny I plow my vet, when my dog goes in I pay but she owes me over $3000 why is that I know it is not just me but it is a pain gettingnpaid tis year


----------

